# Instant eyemaxxing for dark eyes



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

This one is for my boys with dark eye colours.

I cannot stress this enough.






Use eye brightening eye drops. Not to be confused with redness reliever eye drops. For the former, the whites of your eye go to a seriously white shade and just looks hella good.

50% of women i've pulled in my life first complimented me on my eyes.

This Rohto one was a gamechanger but you cannot buy in the west for a decent price. Supermarkets sell generic ones. If you'r from the UK - can recommend Optrex Eyedew Dazzling.

Inb4 its a cope


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> This one is for my boys with dark eye colours.
> 
> I cannot stress this enough.
> View attachment 1054481
> ...


Whats the ideal shade of brown for this to go with btw


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 21, 2021)

Sounds like a shill scam, anyway can you show a before and after to demonstrate it's effect


----------



## Pretty (Mar 21, 2021)

Good thread Greycell


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> Whats the ideal shade of brown for this to go with btw


The biggest change is on the whites of your eye - a whiter sclera somehow makes you look more clean, alert.

The change to the Iris is more subtle. I have dark brown eyes (almost black) and when I use these (especially the Rohto one) my Iris turns into a very subtle coffee colour.


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> The biggest change is on the whites of your eye - a whiter sclera somehow makes you look more clean, alert.
> 
> The change to the Iris is more subtle. I have dark brown eyes (almost black) and when I use these (especially the Rohto one) my Iris turns into a very subtle coffee colour.


Thanks bro I will defintely try this out. Piercing cool dark eyes can almost be as effective as icy blue eyes


----------



## Selinity (Mar 21, 2021)

Does this cause eye damage? How does it work?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 21, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Does this cause eye damage? How does it work?


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Does this cause eye damage? How does it work?


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Does this cause eye damage? How does it work?


It causes vasoconstriction in your eyes so they appear less red.


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

africancel said:


> Sounds like a shill scam, anyway can you show a before and after to demonstrate it's effect


It costs a few bucks dude. You have nothing to lose. 

If you're black I think you'd benefit from it hugely. A lot of black people i've met have brown/reddish sclera more than the usual guy


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


>



Thx greycel. I never heard of these before

Will use a couple days per month tbh, i have the darkest eyes ever


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

SkaryMullis said:


> It causes vasoconstriction in your eyes so they appear less red.


Correct.

But the ones i've mentioned on this thread don't just make your eyes appear 'less red' (like redness reliever eyedrops potheads use). These ones visibly whiten your eye.


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

16tyo said:


> Thx greycel. I never heard of these before
> 
> Will use a couple days per month tbh, i have the darkest eyes ever


It doesn't have any permanent effects. Just use it before a hot date. It lasts 1-2 hours before you need to do it again for optimal white.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> It doesn't have any permanent effects. Just use it before a hot date. It lasts 1-2 hours before you need to do it again for optimal white.


So it doesn't last the whole day?


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

16tyo said:


> Thx greycel. I never heard of these before
> 
> Will use a couple days per month tbh, i have the darkest eyes ever


No point in using them like that, use them before going out or some event, by the next day the effect will vanish


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

16tyo said:


> So it doesn't last the whole day?


No, you just top up as and when you need it. It's really quite harmless. I've used it for at least 6 years and I can still see.


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> Correct.
> 
> But the ones i've mentioned on this thread don't just make your eyes appear 'less red' (like redness reliever eyedrops potheads use). These ones visibly whiten your eye.


Nothing like that exist, the only active ingredient is naphazoline hydrochloride wich is a vasoconstrictor, they simply reduce redness by reducing blood vessels size.


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

SkaryMullis said:


> Nothing like that exist, the only active ingredient is naphazoline hydrochloride wich is a vasoconstrictor, they simply reduce redness by reducing blood vessels size.


Dude idk the science but i implore you to buy a regular Visine redness reliever and then Rohto Cooling Whitening eye drops and then tell me they are the same thing.


----------



## workiskey (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks for the thread, there might be side effects using this kind of products, I'm gonna ask my optician about it tomorrow.


----------



## BertrandRussell (Mar 21, 2021)

workiskey said:


> Thanks for the thread, there might be side effects using this kind of products, I'm gonna ask my optician about it tomorrow.


Let me know what he says


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> It costs a few bucks dude. You have nothing to lose.
> 
> If you're black I think you'd benefit from it hugely. A lot of black people i've met have brown/reddish sclera more than the usual guy


I mean I'll probably try it but I'm just curious how much effect it has visually


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

BertrandRussell said:


> Dude idk the science but i implore you to buy a regular Visine redness reliever and then Rohto Cooling Whitening eye drops and then tell me they are the same thing.


Visine uses a different active ingredient called Tetrahydrozoline HCI, of course they're different.

BTW for everyone wondering this product is legit, just don't use it while eating contact lenses as they both decrease "oxygen availability" to the eye.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 21, 2021)

SkaryMullis said:


> Nothing like that exist, the only active ingredient is naphazoline hydrochloride wich is a vasoconstrictor, they simply reduce redness by reducing blood vessels size.


What side effects could you get from vasoconstriction of blood vessels in your eyes


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

africancel said:


> What side effects could you get from vasoconstriction of blood vessels in your eyes


Blood transport oxygen, if the vessels are constricted there is less blood passing, so less oxygen gets to the eye.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 21, 2021)

Interesting but is there no side effects? Will the body not become dependant on it and fuck the natural production if you decide to stop using it


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Interesting but is there no side effects? Will the body not become dependant on it and fuck the natural production if you decide to stop using it


No, dude for fuck sake it's a vasoconstrictor not some narcotic.

If you stop using it the vessels will simply just return to normal size.

Don't use this stuff 24/7 or with contacts and you'll be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 21, 2021)

SkaryMullis said:


> Blood transport oxygen, if the vessels are smaller there is less blood so less oxygen gets to the eye.


I mean yeah I kind of expected that intuitively.

My question is more on the lines of what physical side effects i.e blurry vision, irritation etc will result from lower oxygen availability


----------



## SkaryMullis (Mar 21, 2021)

africancel said:


> I mean yeah I kind of expected that intuitively.
> 
> My question is more on the lines of what physical side effects i.e blurry vision, irritation etc will result from lower oxygen availability


Eye gets fatigued more easily, but this product lasts only 1-2 hours so you won't even notice.

It's like wearing contacts for 1-2 hours, if that bothers you than this probably will too, if you're a normal person you won't even feel it.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks like something that will fuck you up later down the line


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Apr 21, 2021)

@Warlow cope Dark eyes can turn stone to butter


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Apr 22, 2021)

On amazon?


----------



## ScramFranklin (Apr 22, 2021)

good thread. higher contrast between the whites of the eye and the rest is a good thing.

everyone would benefit from this, not just dark eye colors.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

Holy shit.

Why the fuck would you ever consider putting polysorbate 80, EDTA and hydrochloride on your eyes?

Read the label
Anyone who puts a drop of this toxic shit in their eyes is a total retard

Active Ingredients: Hypromellose (0.2%), *Tetrahydrozoline HCl* (0.05%), Zinc Sulfate (0.25%). Inactive Ingredients: Boric Acid, *Edetate Disodium*, Menthol, *Polysorbate 80*, Purified Water, Sodium Borate

If anything this will increase local inflammation in the eyes on the long term and make the eye color itself even darker
And if youre even luckier you will get eye cancer aswell since polysorbate 80 is a carcinogen and inflammatory.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 22, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Does this cause eye damage? How does it work?


Most definitely will in long term, read the ingredients


TaskforceBlack said:


> Looks like something that will fuck you up later down the line


Youre not wrong


----------



## Real (Dec 13, 2021)

Great thread, interesting, Thanks
Gonna go into my notes (wonder how it combines with colored contact lenses)

Searching for 'Naphazolin' (the active ingreadient) i get some good cheap products from my local amazon it seems..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naphazoline#Ocular_administration 


> Eye drops narrowing swollen blood vessels (ophthalmic arteries, and ophthalmic veins) to reduce red eyess.[2]
> Nasal decongestant.[2]
> Side effects​A few warnings and contraindications that apply to all naphazoline-containing substances intended for medicinal use are:
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveRogers (May 9, 2022)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Why the fuck would you ever consider putting polysorbate 80, EDTA and hydrochloride on your eyes?
> 
> ...


Is there a better option for similar effects? Even a behavioural option? I have dark green/blue/grey with sorta dull white. 
Would benefit hugely from slight “brightening”.


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (May 9, 2022)

BertrandRussell said:


> This one is for my boys with dark eye colours.
> 
> I cannot stress this enough.
> View attachment 1054481
> ...




thanks, repped.


----------

